# توريد وتركيب سنترال avaya ip offic



## bakri (20 أغسطس 2014)

*توريد وتركيب سنترال avaya ip offic - nortel - Panasonic - Meridian 
ونظام الكول سنتر - Call Center
كما يتوافر لدينا اشهر انواع كميرات المراقبة والفيديو دور 

تركيب شبكات نت سلكية ولا سلكية 
ونظام الدش المركزي 
عمل شبكات هاتفية وكمبيوتر بطرق فنية بأيادي متخصصة في التركيبات تحت اشراف هندسي عالي ( اسعارنا فوق المنافسة ) لسنا الوحيدين لكننا الافضل ​*

*0503493563
*​


----------

